# Chicos una pregunta curiosa (por lo menos para mi)



## Deltaeco (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola compañeros, he visto que por ejemplo existen transistores comunes como el 2n2222 - bc547 , etc etc , hasta aquí estamos de acuerdo, pero la pregunta es:

Cuando realizas un proyecto y necesitas por ejemplo un transistor que aguante ¿..-..A? y que se sature con ¿..-..V?  o que tenga la característica que quieras ¿¿Existe alguna forma de encontrarlos por datos asi? ¿ O nos tenemos que aprender todos los transistores del mundo?

esto lo comento porque veo que muchos compañeros le preguntan que transistores se necesita para esto y ellos contestan con el que ven que sirven para ese proyecto, y a mi me dicen que necesita un transistor que aguante ejemplo 4A y no se que transistor puede ser o recomendar.

la pregunta es muy simple ¿ Como ustedes saben que transistores por ejemplo aplicar a un circuito ? ¿¿Existe alguna guía o programa que te ilustre el numero según lo que te haga falta (ejemp: necesito npn que aguante 0.5mA = Resultado: 2n2222) ?¿


si me solucionan esta duda posiblemente no tenga que preguntar muchas dudas ''chorras'' por este motivo ....

gracias compañeros ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2012)

Alguien subió hace unos dias un programa para lo que vos necesitás . . .  en cuanto lo encuentre te lo linkeo 

Saludos !


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Alguien subió hace unos dias un programa para lo que vos necesitás . . .  en cuanto lo encuentre te lo linkeo
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias DosMetros, pensaba que tenia que ser un superdotado para poder tener todos estos datos en mi cabeza  , saludos y gracias por adelantado.

De todas formas esto es un debate abierto, si alguien conoce a parte del programa de dosmetros algo o algun libro que ayude seria de grata ayuda


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 16, 2012)

Más que un programa debe ser una base de datos...vos ponés qué valores necesitas y te buscará los más cercanos a lo que necesitas...

Pero sí hay formas de aprenderse básicamente y a grandes rasgos cuales son los de alta ganancia, baja potencia, uso general, media potencia para drivers, y alta potencia.


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 16, 2012)

Exacto DJ DRACO, me imagino que lo del programa sea como una base de datos que al indicar lo que necesitas te muestre un resultado, también libros o algo valdría la pena. , La tienda de electronica de mi pueblo tiene un libro que lo utilizan para buscar los equivalentes, parece 2 guias telefonicas juntas, de lo grande que es...

saludos ¡¡


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola.

Como ya te han dicho, es ver los manuales, pero más es la experiencia, en otras palabras, es lo que haz armado (bien o mal) y lo que visto que han armado otros. Por supuesto, también está el conocimiento que tengas acerca de la electrónica. Claro está preguntando también (como lo haces ahora).

Cha.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

fácil si se quema,a ponerle otro mas grande ¡¡


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> fácil si se quema,a ponerle otro mas grande ¡¡



jajajajaja si muy bueno, la cuestión es que ponerle XD, existen millones y millones xd


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

> jajajajaja si muy bueno, la cuestión es que ponerle XD, existen millones y millones xd


*y por tamaño¡¡ *,
=========================================================
no en cerio ,con la experiencia te vas dando cuentas,si bien hay miles de transistores solo se usan unos pocos cotidianamente,
bcxx, tipxx ,2nxx,bdxx
en este enlace podes buscar los reemplazos y sus características básicas
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=bc548


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *y por tamaño¡¡ *,
> =========================================================
> no en cerio ,con la experiencia te vas dando cuentas,si bien hay miles de transistores solo se usan unos pocos cotidianamente,
> bcxx, tipxx ,2nxx,bdxx
> ...



Muy buena pagina compañero ¡¡ no me dice o no me busca por características pero por lo menos me dice el mas equivalente,, (que son los que mas tenemos en casa seguro)) gracias por el aporte ¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

eso mismo es para buscar equivalencias de componentes,en el foro hay todo un hilo donde están mas link sobre el tema

si te fijas mas abajo en la parte que dice 


> Equivalência Transistor





> 2N	2SA	2SB	2SC	2SD	2SJ	2SK	AC	AD	AF	AL	ASY	ASZ	BC	BCP	BCX	BCY	BD	BF	BG	BS
> BU	BUT	CA	DT	FT	GD	HP	IRF	IT	J	KSC	LM	M	MG	MPSA	MRF	PN	R	S	SGS
> SS	STA	TIP	V	VN


le das al clik por ejemplo sobre la letra TIP
y se sale esto ,hay te vas fijando las características de los transistores y elejis el que te plazca, por ejemplo buscas uno que aguante 100 volt ,mirando mirando y encontre el tip102 ,que aguanta los 100 volt y de extra te fijas los transistores equivalentes( BD 649, BD 901, BDW 73C...D, BDX 53C...F) transistor para audio 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=TIP


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 17, 2012)

Anda pues si compañero, ya es una gran ayuda a buscar lo que necesitas, muchas gracias amigo ¡


----------

